# This is getting out of Control...



## theFOoL (Feb 9, 2020)

PHONES without Bezels? Ha! 






*LINK*​


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 9, 2020)

Duh.

this summarizes the tech industry for 95%. The vast majority is a total waste of time and innovative talent and the amount of sheep echoing retarded marketing is extreme.

This is exactly what motivates me to keep uncovering and pointing out all the bullshit I see. Awareness

Even mobile for all their innovation is still just a mini PC with a modem. Lets not act like its all special because really its not, no matter how hard you scream Premium and Unique

That is also why I simply cannot understand the rationale of buying 1000 dollar and up phones that turn obsolete of outdated in 2-3 years. Mass consumerism at its absolute worst.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 9, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Duh.
> 
> this summarizes the tech industry for 95%. The vast majority is a total waste of time and innovative talent and the amount of sheep echoing retarded marketing is extreme.
> 
> ...


when I see a 2080Ti sli rig that costs 10x what mine does at least I know what it does better

I see a phone that costs 5x as much as my redmi 7 and I have no idea.


----------



## Frick (Feb 9, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> when I see a 2080Ti sli rig that costs 10x what mine does at least I know what it does better
> 
> I see a phone that costs 5x as much as my redmi 7 and I have no idea.



At least in the olden days of Some Years Ago AD the big name phones generally had better cameras, which for some is important. I've no idea if true now though, but to some degre I suspect it is.


----------



## hat (Feb 9, 2020)

yeah, I don't understand the hype about phones, either. I mean, I get it if you're in high school... always having the latest iPhone is a status symbol... but once you become an adult I just don't get it. There's not much someone can do with a $1000 phone that I can't with my... $60? phone that I've had for over a year now... well, besides suffer from issues that come with being at the cutting edge.

I've gone through a few phones, all for specific reasons...

Started with Nexus 4 on Straight Talk. I'd probably _still_ have it if I didn't stupidly jump into water with it.
Nexus 4 died, so replaced it with an LG Optimus Dynamic. Now that phone was genuinely bad, I could understand anyone upgrading from it.
Replaced the LG Optimus Dynamic with a ZTE Force 4G. The dust at my old job kinda destroyed it. Left Straight Talk for TextNow with this phone, because it was cheaper.
Replaced the ZTE Phone with a Motorola Moto G when I got a less dusty job. Had it for a good while, dropped it, destroyed screen.
Replaced destroyed Moto G with an LG Volt 4G.
Replaced LG Volt 4G with a Samsung Galaxy S4, mostly because I switched from TextNow to FreedomPop with this phone. It was a curse in disguise... FreedomPop service, while free, relied on mobile data for calling (this was bad) and 500 texts/500mb per month didn't go very far. The phone itself was also bad. It was plagued with battery issues.
Replaced crappy S4 with current Samsung J7 Sky Pro. No issues, keeping it until it blows up. This also marks the transition from Freedompop to Tracfone. Not going back, Freedompop relied on mobile data for everything and you only got 500MB/mo for free. Now I pay $15/mo but it's worth not having to deal with Freedompop. I get 500 call minutes (which I barely ever use), 500 texts, and 500mb data with the $15 plan. Sometimes texts run out, so I buy an extra 1000 for $10 every once in a while.


----------



## Voluman (Feb 9, 2020)

Soo, whats new about it?
Everyone knows (?) thats the deal nowadays, every company want you to buy their sh*t (a bit vague simplicity, but point taken i hope) and more frequently possibly. Maybe there are people in the world who actually need the 'new', feature, power, etc, but everyone all time? No way.
You can still vote with your wallet, but it seems marketers on the winning side...


----------



## repman244 (Feb 9, 2020)

They have to sell something "new". Resolution is at it's maximum with no benefits if you increase it, battery is the best li-ion can offer, and I don't see major performance difference anymore.
So the only thing left is to incrementally downsize the bezels and sell it as something revolutionary. For me there is no major progress in mobile industry, I still use my phone for calls and texts and for internet/maps - which you can do on a 5-6 year old smartphone as well.


----------



## hat (Feb 9, 2020)

Well, as long as _I _don't buy a new phone all the time, my wallet wins that battle... yeah? Unfortunately all these smartphones constantly being made seems like a waste, though...


----------



## dgianstefani (Feb 9, 2020)

I think a lot of people here don't appreciate phones, and that's translating into what you choose to understand.

Ok, you can't tell the difference between your $150 budget redmi and a $1k S10+/Iphone 11 Pro, but most people can, and it's because they aren't choosing to be ignorant.

High end phones these days are more powerful than your average office PC, or a $1k build from a couple years ago, and they achieve this while being powered by a small battery for entire work days. 

Couple that with camera setups which rival low end DSLRs, screens which when held closer to the face than your typical TV or laptop outperform those screens in every area, storage options in the 1TB/500GB range, audio quality better than any mp3 player and most inbuilt laptop DACs, and connectivity that's convenient, fast and pretty secure gives you a device that is master of none but pretty damn excellent at everything.

Sure, my phone isn't replacing my laptop, but I don't need it to. My PC is there when I need it, and my phone is on me for everything else. 

The waste is primarily from the budget sector as always, my Dad is rocking my old S5 from 5 years ago, my Mum is using my S7, both with replaced batteries. Quality products are built to last, and smartphones aren't really any different. It's a circular economy with this tech, and that's pretty obvious if you care to look.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 9, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> Ok, you can't tell the difference between your $150 budget redmi and a $1k S10+/Iphone 11 Pro, but most people can, and it's because they aren't choosing to be ignorant.


I don't think they can.


dgianstefani said:


> High end phones these days are more powerful than your average office PC


yes,but they're still less functional,a phone will never be a pc


----------



## dgianstefani (Feb 9, 2020)

Even for stuff like cycling computers, my waterproof S10+ ceramic can be mounted on my handlebars and used for live GPS maps, speed, HR, glancing at messages, taking calls on my buds etc.

The point is it's one (potentially) expensive device that replaces 10's of other (potentially) slightly less expensive devices.

I don't see how that is wasteful or overpriced.

Don't be so sure lmao. Full Linux is running natively on smartphones these days when placed into dock mode.



cucker tarlson said:


> I don't think they can.
> 
> yes,but they're still less functional,a phone will never be a pc


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 9, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> Even for stuff like cycling computers, my waterproof S10+ ceramic can be mounted on my handlebars and used for live GPS maps, speed, HR, glancing at messages, taking calls on my buds etc.


any modern phone can do that
the problem is ridiculous price premium for same functionality

what can you do with that s10+ that a phone half price can't ?


----------



## dgianstefani (Feb 9, 2020)

It's not the same functionality though.

Is a 2080ti the same functionality as a 1050ti? Just because they both process graphics just fine?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 9, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> It's not the same functionality though.


what can you do with that s10+ that a phone half price can't ?
expensive phones are for showing off.

audio ? please,who uses wired headphones with their phone anymore


----------



## dgianstefani (Feb 9, 2020)

Yeah it's true, i can watch movies on a budget redmi just like I can on my 65" OLED, there's no difference because I can watch movies on both right.

The concept of user experience and quality of content/creation, plus speed/battery/longevity, software quality.

I mean, why buy a 2k office laptop when you can just buy a chromebook? They both process word documents right?

But keep arguing your false equivalency just to prove some point?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 9, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> Yeah it's true, i can watch movies on a budget redmi just like I can on my 65" OLED, there's no difference because I can watch movies on both right.
> 
> The concept of user experience and quality of content/creation, plus speed/battery/longevity, software quality.
> 
> ...


I think there's a lot more to be gained from working on improving physical attributes of a phone for functionality rather than specs.
I guess you can have a better camera on more expensive phone.But for functional purposes - they're the same.

what do you do first when you need a workstation pc - transform your working space into a workstation.now do that with a normal phone but one with a faster cpu.


----------



## hat (Feb 9, 2020)

Comparing a phone to a 65" TV... doesn't answer the question...

You compare a 1050 to a 2080. I give you that. Sure, your s10 can perform better in some demanding applications than my crappy phone can. So, if you're big into mobile gaming, fine... but I haven't heard of any other demanding apps for phones...


----------



## dgianstefani (Feb 9, 2020)

K guys, enjoy being lost in the past because you refuse to understand progress and potential.

I'm not going to write a dissertation on all the ways to utilise portable computing power just because you like being spoonfed.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 9, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> K guys, enjoy being lost in the past because you refuse to understand progress and potential.
> 
> I'm not going to write a dissertation on all the ways to utilise portable computing power just because you like being spoonfed.


how is not having the latest phone anything like being stuck in the past ?
dude,you're tripping balls about that s10+ of yours.

that said,I would really like a 120hz display on mine.I guess that could at least sort of justify the price.


----------



## dgianstefani (Feb 9, 2020)

Since when was this about having the latest phone? I used mine as an example to refute points about wastage.

Stop projecting.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 9, 2020)

hat said:


> yeah, I don't understand the hype about phones, either. I mean, I get it if you're in high school... always having the latest iPhone is a status symbol... but once you become an adult I just don't get it. There's not much someone can do with a $1000 phone that I can't with my... $60? phone that I've had for over a year now... well, besides suffer from issues that come with being at the cutting edge.
> 
> I've gone through a few phones, all for specific reasons...
> 
> ...




I've gone though a few too, actually only 2 in 15 years haha.

Don't like them or trust them.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 9, 2020)

AsRock said:


> I've gone though a few too, actually only 2 in 15 years haha.
> 
> Don't like'n or do i trust them.


I was quite blown away when I bough a phone last year,this thing can pretty much do casual internet as fast as my 2015 ultrabook.Reading word and pdf - no problem.Split screen - no problem.

I just don't know how much further we can improve it without changing the physical shape of a phone.Dual/foldable phone is a must before I upgrade this one.There's just no returns for cramming faster components into it when you don't game.


----------



## R0H1T (Feb 9, 2020)

That's hilarious people going after $1000 phones & defending $1299.99 cards 

Pretty sure in a blind test, without stressing the GPU all that much, you can't tell the difference between a 1650 Super & 2080Ti either!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 9, 2020)

R0H1T said:


> That's hilarious people going after $1000 phones & defending $1299.99 cards


not defending $1200 cards,if you could read and comprehend that would be great.
just saying there are some easily recognizeable returns
only thing that a mobile phone is better for than a purpose specific device is mobile phoning

mobile gaming-switch is lightyears ahead
pictures - a normal digital camera
mobile working - ultrabook/tablet


----------



## R0H1T (Feb 9, 2020)

And if you could present your point better that'd be great as well. You do know that $1000 phones have more memory, better camera, more storage, faster LTE/Wifi, better screen & faster processor, better build quality et al? So remind us why* you can't differentiate* between an S10 & redmi whatever you have?

And btw I prefer premium specs at great prices, some $230 for *SD845* like this here* ~






						POCO F1 ( 256 GB Storage, 8 GB RAM ) Online at Best Price On Flipkart.com
					

Buy POCO F1 online at best price with offers in India. POCO F1 (Armoured Edition, 256 GB) features and specifications include 8 GB RAM,  256 GB ROM, 4000 mAh battery, 12 MP back camera and 20 MP front camera. Compare F1 by price and performance to shop at Flipkart




					www.flipkart.com
				



*


----------



## dgianstefani (Feb 9, 2020)

Yeah, because mobile phoning means doing everything a purpose built device does, but on the move, on the toilet, in the subway, on the side of a mountain.
And not doing it much worse than those devices either.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 9, 2020)

R0H1T said:


> And if you could present your point better that's be great as well


read the damn post!



dgianstefani said:


> And not doing it much worse than those devices either.


what are you talking about.
nintendo switch is one third of the price of a phone with kinda "gaming" specs and it's in another league


----------



## dgianstefani (Feb 9, 2020)

Yeah switch is truly a masterwork of hardware. Totally nothing to do with the proprietary IP and software that can be run on emulators.


----------



## R0H1T (Feb 9, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> read the damn post!


Oh zip it, I've read your post & you make it sound as if everyone buying $1000 phones are just doing calls on it


----------



## dgianstefani (Feb 9, 2020)

With every post you demonstrate your ignorance. But don't worry, that's to be expected from someone who dismisses tech as "too expensive and not worth it". 

It's a demand driven economy. They price that because people pay it, mostly because they're worth it.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 9, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> Yeah switch is truly a masterwork of hardware. Totally nothing to do with the proprietary IP and software that can be run on emulators.


then enjoy playing candy crush on a 4K HDR surround phone that costs $1000  oh and don't forget to pay another premium for a controller


----------



## dgianstefani (Feb 9, 2020)

K bub. You're right and hundreds of millions of people are wrong. 

Enjoy playing your switch.

Remember kids the only thing you can do on phones is game. I guess it at least shows the limit of your imagination.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 9, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> K bub. You're right and hundreds of millions of people are wrong.
> 
> Enjoy playing your switch.


I don't have a switch.
but if could choose a budget phone+switch+basic ultrabook for the price of a high end smartphone,I'd be dumb to take the latter.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 9, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> then enjoy playing candy crush on a 4K HDR surround phone that costs $1000  oh and don't forget to pay another premium for a controller


The quality of 4k@60fps video on my iPhone 11 Pro Max is exceptional. I just went on holiday and the camera on the iPhone 11 Pro is the nicest camera I've ever used on a mobile device... and for what it's worth, I can do a lot more with my phone than I can with a switch. If your only concern is playing games, you're not looking at a phone unless you're an idiot.


----------



## dgianstefani (Feb 9, 2020)

I guess some of us have money to have two nice things rather than one. Guess that makes us idiots. Huh.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 9, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> I guess some of us have money to have two nice things rather than one. Guess that makes us idiots. Huh.


ah,now you're talking sense
you're simply confusing throwing money away with actual progress
I throw money around on other things too.I never claimed it's nothing more than a whim though.
I spent over $1.5k on peripherials for my pc,never claimed what I have is any more revolutionary than what would cost me a third.Just nice to have.


----------



## dgianstefani (Feb 9, 2020)

The delusions are truly exceptional.

Remember kids, spending money on high end hardware is throwing it away.

True wisdom from the lips of the cuck.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 9, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> ah,now you're talking sense
> you're simply confusing throwing money away with actual progress
> I throw money around on other things too.I never claimed it's nothing more than a whim though.


I don't feel like I threw away money on my phone. I use it every day, more than I even use my tower because it travels with me everywhere. It depends on what's important to you and what your priorities are. I don't spend the same money on a GPU as I would on a phone because I use one far more than the other.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 9, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> Remember kids, spending money on high end hardware is throwing it away.


well,hardware is toys.
you should be old enough to understand that surely.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 9, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> well,hardware is toys,unless you pay your bills with your computer.


...or if your job involves working on computers all day, like if you're a software engineer or something.

Sounds like you have some assumptions about what people use technology for.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 9, 2020)

Aquinus said:


> ...or if your job involves working on computers all day, like if you're a software engineer or something.
> 
> Sounds like you have some assumptions about what people use technology for.


I know many people who work in IT,their work,home and laptop pcs as well as their phones are worse than mine.

no one does content creation on a phone


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 9, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> I know many people who work in IT,their work,home and laptop pcs as well as their phones are worse than mine.


That doesn't mean that people don't benefit from better hardware. I didn't mind having a flip phone. Then I got an iPhone 4s and I could never go back. Ever since, every time i replace my phone, I feel like I'm getting more out of it. I could do my job on a 1024x768 display, but that doesn't mean that I'll be as productive as having two 1080ps, or two 4ks. It's a matter of priorities.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 9, 2020)

Aquinus said:


> That doesn't mean that people don't benefit from better hardware. I didn't mind having a flip phone. Then I got an iPhone 4s and I could never go back. Ever since, every time i replace my phone, I feel like I'm getting more out of it. I could do my job on a 1024x768 display, but that doesn't mean that I'll be as productive as having two 1080ps, or two 4ks.


yes,but everything has steps.
like I said,to get more of a modern budget phone changing the specs is not enough anymore.this is what the damn thread is actually about.


----------



## dgianstefani (Feb 9, 2020)

"Noone does content creation on a phone" 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## R0H1T (Feb 9, 2020)

You know what'd be great, if the *OP *posted more than that one pic that got this thing going.
As for me, I'd say all "consumerism" is generally bad (for the environment) with absolutely no exceptions!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 9, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> "Noone does content creation on a phone"
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


well,no one serious.
if you're a casual,maybe.
but then again,back to my point about whims.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 9, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> well,no one serious.
> if you're a casual,maybe.
> but then again,back to my point about whims.


I know people who do. Also it's not insane. I take advantage of having 3 camera lenses because digital zoom sucks. I benefit from 512GB of storage because 4k@60FPS video is big. I benefit from the smaller bezel because it improves screen real estate and I can definitely tell by having my old iPhone 7 next to the 11 Pro Max. The battery life is at least twice as good, and the OLED screen has amazing brightness and contrast. I'd say manufacturers are making plenty good progress.

The question you have to ask yourself is if you care about those changes. You might not, I do.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 9, 2020)

Aquinus said:


> I know people who do. Also it's not insane. I take advantage of having 3 camera lenses because digital zoom sucks. I benefit from 512GB of storage because 4k@60FPS video is big. I benefit from the smaller bezel because it improves screen real estate and I can definitely tell by having my old iPhone 7 next to the 11 Pro Max. The battery life is at least twice as good, and the OLED screen has amazing brightness and contrast. I'd say manufacturers are making plenty good progress.
> 
> The question you have to ask yourself is if you care about those changes. You might not, I do.


like I said,I prefer functionality.
would take an actual camera and graphical ultrabook/tablet over a phone any day.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 9, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> would take an actual camera and graphical ultrabook/tablet over a phone any day.


When I go to Disney World, I'm not hauling a tablet with me or several different devices. One device is kind of the point. Otherwise, I'd be using a laptop instead.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 9, 2020)

Aquinus said:


> When I go to Disney World, I'm not hauling a tablet with me or several different devices. One device is kind of the point.


I think you find it hard to see that a phone has limitations,e.g. it's a phone not a portable workstation that you're making it out to be.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 9, 2020)

sure,but what can't you do with a value oriented phone at disney world that a high end one can ?
it's kinda the whole point.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 9, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> sure,but what can't you do with a value oriented phone at disney world that a high end one can ?
> it's kinda the whole point.


Take decent video and pictures? As I said, I went from a iPhone 7 to a 11 Pro. The camera lenses make a huge difference. What about the battery life; I didn't have to charge my phone during the entire day while using it all the time and still had 50% left of the battery. I can do everything with my old phone, it will also do it half as well.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 9, 2020)

Aquinus said:


> Take decent video and pictures? As I said, I went from a iPhone 7 to a 11 Pro. The camera lenses make a huge difference. What about the battery life; I didn't have to charge my phone during the entire day while using it all the time and still had 50% left of the battery.


isn't 3300mh pretty standard ?
it think it's on the lowly side.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 9, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> isn't 3300mh pretty standard ?
> it think it's on the lowly side.


The Pro Max is about 4000 and I think you're forgetting that the A13 is on 7nm, which has power consumption benefits, as does the OLED display versus LCD with backlighting.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 9, 2020)

Aquinus said:


> The Pro Max is about 4000 and I think you're forgetting that the A13 is on 7nm, which has power consumption benefits, as does the OLED display versus LCD with backlighting.


mine has 4000 but it's 14nm
that said,I charge once in two-three days if I use it a lot,once a week if just calling and texting


----------



## freeagent (Feb 9, 2020)

If I wanted to finance the pro I was looking at about a hundred bucks a month just the phone, plus another 75 for the plan. Jesus Christ. I upgraded my 32GB iPhone 7 to a 256GB XS Max for 35 a month and a plan. They have bring it back plans so you pay less, but who wants to lease a phone? I actually wanted a smaller phone than my 7, like a 5S.

Also, I wear wired headphones because they were worth 300 when I bought them and they still sound really good.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 9, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> mine has 4000 but it's 14nm
> that said,I charge once in two-three days if I use it a lot,once a week if just calling and texting


If you don't mind me asking, what do you do with your phone? I'll use mine for communication, GPS for my commute, music, video, some idle games, social media, and taking pictures and movies. After 24 hours my iPhone 7 would be under 30% where with the same kind of usage, the 11 Pro Max will be at more like 80%. The thing is that I rarely use my phone just for calling and texting and I tend to use it quite a bit, but for regular usage, I can get about 4 days out of my phone. For example, I'm at 33% right now and I haven't charged my phone since Thursday. If I didn't use it much, I'd probably last well over a week. Even streaming an hour or so of video from CBS All Access only drains the battery by something like 8%.

With that said, here's a little more context: I don't have a tablet. The 11 Pro Max I got was intended to do what I would want from both a phone and a tablet so I only need to have one device and in that regard, it does a pretty good job.


freeagent said:


> If I wanted to finance the pro I was looking at about a hundred bucks a month just the phone, plus another 75 for the plan. Jesus Christ. I upgraded my 32GB iPhone 7 to a 256GB XS Max for 35 a month and a plan. They have bring it back plans so you pay less, but who wants to lease a phone? I actually wanted a smaller phone than my 7, like a 5S.
> 
> Also, I wear wired headphones because they were worth 300 when I bought them and they still sound really good.


I've recently killed off all of my debt which was sucking a lot of money from me. Two months of those payments would pay for my 512GB iPhone 11 Pro Max. It helped me justifying spending the money on the device. That's me though. I knew what I wanted, I knew my budget, and I felt comfortable paying for it. If I didn't, I would have gotten a regular 11, an XR, or not have bought one at all.

One thing is for certain though, I won't be considering a new phone for 3 or 4 years.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 9, 2020)

Aquinus said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what do you do with your phone? I'll use mine for communication, GPS for my commute, music, video, some idle games, social media, and taking pictures and movies.


same but no games and lots and lots of internet


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 9, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> same but no games and lots and lots of internet


The funny thing is that games are one of the cases where the difference with battery life is a night and day difference. Playing games on the iPhone 7 would roast through the battery in a couple hours. I can play games with the new phone and it barely impacts the battery usage. Same thing with video and GPS. Slack, JIRA, browsing and other productivity like apps don't usually use a lot, even on the old phone, but the places where it shines is when the phone is actively doing stuff where the screen is active. My screen time on my phone averages out to about 4-5 hours a day.



Games are higher than normal because I was on holiday, but you get the idea.


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 9, 2020)

Keep it on topic.
Stop instigating and throwing insults at each other.
Keep the discussions civil.

Thank You.


----------



## Vario (Feb 9, 2020)

I don't care for phones much I use a Moto G Play which mostly is used for workout capture on my C2 rower erg.  It cost me $80 a few years ago.  I hate using phones and tablets in general.  The effort is many times that of a pc with mouse and keyboard.  I like being unplugged from the internet and social media most of the time.


----------



## RealNeil (Feb 9, 2020)

I caved and bought a brand new Galaxy S-4, years ago. ($600 or so)
Since then, I haven't felt the need to throw my money at a new phone.
My latest is a $50 special (LG SP-200) that I got at a phone store that was going out of business. It was brand new (but old too) when I got it.

I like it just fine, thank you very much.


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 9, 2020)

I'm actually going to get a LG V20 and a extended battery later on. Going to install Lingeagos on it to. Goodbye SAMSUNG S8+ on Verizon and hello LG V20 on T-Mobile


----------



## AsRock (Feb 9, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> I was quite blown away when I bough a phone last year,this thing can pretty much do casual internet as fast as my 2015 ultrabook.Reading word and pdf - no problem.Split screen - no problem.
> 
> I just don't know how much further we can improve it without changing the physical shape of a phone.Dual/foldable phone is a must before I upgrade this one.There's just no returns for cramming faster components into it when you don't game.



Means absolutely nothing to me, personally i think they are getting worse and have been for some time now. 

Don't need nothing but a phone, don't need internet on one and don't need what ever apps they can have on them.  Don't trust them why would  i.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 10, 2020)

dgianstefani said:


> Even for stuff like cycling computers, my waterproof S10+ ceramic can be mounted on my handlebars and used for live GPS maps, speed, HR, glancing at messages, taking calls on my buds etc.
> 
> The point is it's one (potentially) expensive device that replaces 10's of other (potentially) slightly less expensive devices.
> 
> ...



Oh but this is a very strong argument and you are absolutely correct on that. The phone DOES replace a lot of other things. It replaced our mp3 player. Our dumphone. Our PDA. Our portable DVD player (if you ever had one lol).

At the same time, no... your DAC isn't better than a decent one in a PC or external sound device; physically just not possible. Your video is still compressed because internet. And while you may think you have a crapload of processing power in your hands, that only flies in a very limited landscape called ARM and a handful of premade apps. Yes, you can dev on it too. But you're not devving an x86 environment and never will you get close to the flexibility that offers. You're devving more ARM tailor made crap that is very low on complexity and often sandboxed or contained. That is why every Joe can make a flashlight app. Low barrier of entry is the key word here.

With ease of use comes sacrifice. And those are made, no matter if its a 10000 dollar phone or a 60 dollar one. Space is at a premium. Comparing it to laptops... lol. Any half decent half cost laptop will run circles around a 1000 dollar phone. I strongly question how useful those killer specs on a phone really are. Lots of storage... but everything is about cloud anyway. Lots of processing power (?) but if you care to actually use it all the time, you can just see the battery drain. Try camera use for a while, too. That's even more fun for your battery. Now compare that to a real DSLR...

It is and will always be jack of all trades and master of none. Excellent at all? Nah... thát is the marketing of it. Its like the pocket knife. Very useful, but if you're not in the woods, who cares? That also applies to 80% of a phone's options for 99% of the time. The vast majority does nothing other than check social media, the odd call, and lots of Whatsapp. Whether on a 60 or 1000 dollar phone.

So no, you still don't really need or benefit from overpriced phones. And they still go obsolete, even the high end ones because you're either rooting the OS or not receiving essential security updates anymore after some years.


----------



## John Naylor (Feb 10, 2020)

These aren't phones ...they are toys ... mainly for mental masturbation and drawing attention to oneself.   Best phone I ever had was the Palm Treo 650 ... it made phone calls, it took pics, ran dozens of engineering apps and .... I charged it once a week" ... now toy users whine when their phone battery dies on the way home from work when they are stuck in the snow after annoying coworkers  sall day playing cat videos.   And they sit in their car playing music thru a $2,00 car audio system sourced from a $15 sound subsystem on their car phone.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 10, 2020)

Best battery life is a clamshell


----------



## Grog6 (Feb 10, 2020)

I'm still old school; I use a phone for phone calls, or random photos. Yes, it's a flip phone. 

I spent ~$200 on it in december; Verizon made me upgrade from the one I liked, a VX3800.

For real photos, I still use my 175MP 35mm film cameras; a Canon AE1 is my go to, but for important stuff I use my Minolta SRT101.

For computing, I use my Eyefinity multimonitor setup, with a left handed Logitech mouse, and a mechanical keyboard from 1984.

You guys that have to have the newest best to brag about features you don't use is amazing to me. 

As long as I can hit 60fps at full resolution on all three monitors, I'm happy.
We've proven by making videos that over 60 frames doesn't help us at all; maybe you guys using auto aim on a controller can use the faster refresh, but I doubt it.

I don't buy an expensive toy to do "everything" half-ass; I buy good equipment to do what I want it to do, even if I might have to carry something else.

Just my take; enjoy yours.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 10, 2020)

What's getting out of control? Click bait thread titles that tell nothing of what is below? Agreed. 

Being more serious, does anyone really GAF about bezels? Ugh...give me my 10s back plz. Lol


----------



## bogmali (Feb 10, 2020)

As usual, thread ran its course cause some of you chose to hijack it by trolling/baiting and for that I'm shutting it down


----------

